# List of Buildings on the Walk in JBR



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Question. I know a lot of people moving to Dubai have this same question. Does anyone have a list of the buildings on the Walk in JBR? 

When trying to search for places online, it's hard to pinpoint the Walk and separate out all of the other buildings without putting in the actual building names.

I know I'll more than likely get responses telling me to just do it when I get there as apts. go fast, but it'll really help us narrow down locations to give to our agents and avoid wasting time looking at places we have no intention of renting.

Anyway, if anyone has a list or link to an interactive map, please share the wealth!


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Sandcastles.ae - The best Dubai property search, with interactive map and estate agents details.


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

cobragb said:


> Sandcastles.ae - The best Dubai property search, with interactive map and estate agents details.


Thanks! This is exactly what is needed!


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

The first link is great and has helped a lot.

After searching around a bit, I found another map link which lists residences as well if anyone's interested. 

Dubai Marina ? Jumeirah Beach Residence (JBR) - ????? ?????? - ?????????? ? ???????????? ????? ? ???


----------

